# hello all another new newbie here



## jimmy (Aug 26, 2009)

hi your little turnout looks well


----------



## lillie (Oct 26, 2009)

hello and what a sweet little pony


----------



## weefoal (Apr 4, 2009)

Great picture! I show and breed Shetlands. What is your ponies name?


Kay


----------



## SoMuchManureSoLittleTime (Jul 6, 2009)

Looks like you are having fun with your Shetland!:lol:

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## bubblegum (Oct 6, 2009)

welcome, and love your wee shettie


----------



## timinogue (Nov 3, 2009)

*hi*
*thank you for the warm welcomes.*
*my shetland's name is buttercup.*
*thanks *
*paula xx*


----------



## Tink01 (Oct 20, 2009)

Hi, still fairly new here myself. Love your shetland and the name is fantastic.


----------



## jimmy (Aug 26, 2009)

timinogue said:


> *hi l'm another new newbie here*
> *l drive a shetland and really enjoying it. l was the only one around our area for about a yr, then, now there are a few of us here that go out and it is so much fun*
> 
> 
> *xxxx*


 did you take that name from the film INTO THE WEST


----------



## timinogue (Nov 3, 2009)

*hi jimmy*

hi 
thanks for the warm welcomes. no buttercup was her name when we got her about 7yr ago, she came with another little shetland his name is timinogue which was quite a mouth full til we got used to it lol
xxxx:wink:


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

What a pretty girl!


----------

